# Urgent advice needed! pigeons entering inside the scaffolding net



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Maybe someone here could urgently advise me.

*I feed a few pigeons at my window* since a couple of years, and a few tits and blackbirds.

I am facing a big problem: the *facelift *has begun. It is astonishing but the pigeons and even the tits came at my window during the assembly of the scaffolding, despite the huge mess and noise.

But now they covered the whole scaffolding with a net. The pigeons get suddenly very panicked and flew for hours along the net to try to get inside.
Although of course it is strictly illegal here to feed pigeons and to climb on the scaffolding, I did and made a small hole in the net to pass a perch with a garden saucer with grains on it. My pigeons were watching, flying near it but did not accept to land on it, despite they are familiar with this item. No way!

And, what a surprise!: after 2 days the pigeons were suddenly *at my window, inside the scaffolding net*. They all came in different paths,, from the ground of the building, (of course I gave them to eat -what else could I do?- although I'm afraid they see it as a reward) but they had *difficulties to find their way out, they flew violently against the net*, which has no issue but on the top, the ground, and small passages on the sides of the building, but *I live exactly in the middle of the scaffolding labyrinth*.

*I am so scared for them now *(they could get trapped in the net, be hurt by the hunting cat in the court yard while they get in from downstairs, by workmen...)
So I have to find in emergency a solution this week-end.
*I will have to cut a big hole in the net (forbidden but I will do) to allow them at least to escape out quickly* (hoping they will do) and maybe allow them to come in and out more safely before the workmen are arriving and to prevent them to come from nowhere...

*How big should this hole be so that one or a few pigeons can fly directly through?* do you think it should be at window edge level or higher (don't they tend to fly upwards?) Should it be more higher than wide or the contrary?

I cannot sleep tonight...


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Pigeons are expert at flying, They are very smart and will have no problem flying downwards if they need to.
The opening only needs to be the width of their wing span which approximately 2 feet. This will allow entry in and out
for them, they will learn fast how to use it. It will also be less conspicuous, for to bring attention to your neighbors workers etc. When or if you decide to do this, you need to do it when there's nobody around and *most importantly you need to make sure the pigeons see you doing it,* so they get the idea.
The opening needs to be lower than the edge of the window.

Good Luck,
Keep Me Posted


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

best of luck to you...cant stand all this trouble for the world .. i wish i was in all the posts i read places to help out... i can only offer support somthimes but my heart is with you


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for your replies! it is heartwarming.

Last night (it is morning here currently), *I attached a garden planter *in front on the other window (see picture)
Tits and 2 new pigeons (I feed only 6 individuals, only these) went on it... while "mine" didn't and prefered to come inside the scaffolding as yesterday, making a huge mess and flapping noise. Fortunately, they seemed to know a way out. I suppose they are used to this kind of acrobatics when they build their nests in the city.

*How can I make the garden planter more attractive to them to prevent them to come inside?*

I feel very anxious. It is out of control. I did not expect the pigeons to behave that way. Since months I tried to get them use to the garden planter. 2 of them ate on it several times. And they never went inside my appartment, although they could have done easely. 

While I I am writing this post: a new hope! one of "my" pigeons went on the saucer and ate! Good boy!


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

my idea would be put food on the plater only and put some treat like white bread.. yes its not healthy but "mine" love it and could atract them moor to it atleast for the star...


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

thank you very much. I put their favorite food: unsalted peanuts! I hope so much they will understand quickly the new place to get food. this would be the best. I feel so worried about them.


----------



## Gay Fisherperson (Sep 14, 2021)

"Although of course it is strictly illegal here to feed pigeons and to climb on the scaffolding, I did and made a small hole in the net to pass a perch with a garden saucer " exacty!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

It is very difficult for me, because they make so many efforts to get in for food, but I'm trying to stop feeding inside. Because if I do, it will reinforce the wrong behavior, they will come back again and again and it is too dangerous for them. I talked this morning with one of the workmen who was climbing upstairs. He was quite friendly but he has his job to do, you know, and no time to watch out for the birds...

Of course I put food on the plater outside. At least the "TallOne" got it.

The works on my facade will start within 2 weeks. This will make just the time to make them have other habits.

I only feed my "Mumu" (Mumu, the pigeon that opened a landscape in my heart...) who has currently babies and is very reckless and trustful to me, he comes at my window even when the workmen go by. He also takes the same path to go out, at the side of the building. But I don't feel comfortable...


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks you very much for your advice.
I made an opening without destroying the net by just cutting the ties and spreading out two sides of the net. "Princess Blacky" went out through it yesterday almost by chance. This morning she came back by the same way without going through the whole scaffolding. A young pigeon followed. I thought, "great, they got it"!
But the workmen suddenly climbed up the stairs and the birds did not escape through the opening and were in panick flying against the net.

So I is not the right solution... I have to prevent them go into the scaffolding, that is to say stop feeding there... Let's hope they will adapt quickly and get it to eat on the planter if they need...
It makes me mad...


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Update: _TheTallOne, Chipie, Princess Blackie, LittleWhite_ and _Spotted _are eating on the planter hanging outside the scaffolding. 5 out of 6! Now I have to convince my dear _Mumu_!

there is this hunting red cat too who is worrying me a lot... he has also discovered the new spot... and the pigeons when fighting make some grains fall on the roof of the neighboor's small house... the pigeons go there and pick them up...

So much concern related to my little feathered friends... I feel really nervous and anxious.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Pigeonne said:


> Update: _TheTallOne, Chipie, Princess Blackie, LittleWhite_ and _Spotted _are eating on the planter hanging outside the scaffolding. 5 out of 6! Now I have to convince my dear _Mumu_!
> 
> there is this hunting red cat too who is worrying me a lot... he has also discovered the new spot... and the pigeons when fighting make some grains fall on the roof of the neighboor's small house... the pigeons go there and pick them up...
> 
> So much concern related to my little feathered friends... I feel really nervous and anxious.


i get you mate here i have goverment trying to get ride of them , neibourhood busy bodies taking pictures of me feeding them and threaten me, african imigrats catch them to eat them... pigeon casual lovers throw food for them thats too big and they might get blocked or throw it in middle of road where they can get run over while picking up.... just live them and stay desattached even from your own self onow that in a hundred yrs we, the pigeon haters and the pigeons will all be dead lol i find solace in baghavat gita, it gives advice to do you dutu whole heartedly abd be at peace with any outcome as thats all that is in your controll and with that atitude you do better job...much respect brothet or sister


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Wonderful news: _Mumu _(the missing one) just went on the planter to eat! *Now all of "my" pigeons adapted to the new feeder*!
Did you know that a pigeon's heart is so heavy? I had the weight of 6 on my shoulders these days. Now I feel I could fly! 
Thank you so much to all of you for your kind support!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear things are working out for you and the pigeons!


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

can i please ask you to maby if you have time see post regarding chicken feed fed to pigeons? its the only thing apart from empty calorcic bread i have to feed 150 of my feral pigens...tnx if. you have time only and would be so kind . tnku for considering


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Pigeonne said:


> Wonderful news: _Mumu _(the missing one) just went on the planter to eat! *Now all of "my" pigeons adapted to the new feeder*!
> Did you know that a pigeon's heart is so heavy? I had the weight of 6 on my shoulders these days. Now I feel I could fly!
> Thank you so much to all of you for your kind support!


how are things with the pigeon ppl? are they good? tnx for being a known friend of the pogeon ppl with little legs and little faces


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for asking. yes they are all fine! LittleWhite vanished during 1 week. I thought something bad happened to her, but she found a place to get easier food for a while (there is a cafe in front of which some african men give bread to the birds, and I recognised her in the flock - she has a white spot on the head and one missing toe, and I know her face perfectly, so I am sure she was). And now she is coming sometimes but anyway she looks fine, not skinny. And my beloved and clever Mumu is still coming inside the scaffolding, but he knows perfectly the way out. If there is any noise, he just goes very quickly! thank you very much for your very useful advice which really helped me a lot to take the right decisions( give food only on the plater, accept to do the things I can do and let go on those I cannot do anything...). kind regards


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Pigeonne said:


> Thank you so much for asking. yes they are all fine! LittleWhite vanished during 1 week. I thought something bad happened to her, but she found a place to get easier food for a while (there is a cafe in front of which some african men give bread to the birds, and I recognised her in the flock - she has a white spot on the head and one missing toe, and I know her face perfectly, so I am sure she was). And now she is coming sometimes but anyway she looks fine, not skinny. And my beloved and clever Mumu is still coming inside the scaffolding, but he knows perfectly the way out. If there is any noise, he just goes very quickly! thank you very much for your very useful advice which really helped me a lot to take the right decisions( give food only on the plater, accept to do the things I can do and let go on those I cannot do anything...). kind regards


im glade to hear about people and pigeon people good relationships... i love my flokks of ferals...i love them so much...i love all the pigeons their so delicious (not to eat lol) 
and nice and cute


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

just a little peaceful Hello to everybody here!
(LittleWhite and her TallOne waiting for their ordered dish "at the bar"!)


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Pigeonne said:


> just a little peaceful Hello to everybody here!
> (LittleWhite and her TallOne waiting for their ordered dish "at the bar"!)
> View attachment 100846


thats soooooo precious..... oh you all r lucky to have each other....its like humans and gardian angles both need each other


----------



## Gay Fisherperson (Sep 14, 2021)

Pigeonne said:


> It is very difficult for me, because they make so many efforts to get in for food, but I'm trying to stop feeding inside. Because if I do, it will reinforce the wrong behavior, they will come back again and again and it is too dangerous for them. I talked this morning with one of the workmen who was climbing upstairs. He was quite friendly but he has his job to do, you know, and no time to watch out for the birds...
> 
> Of course I put food on the plater outside. At least the "TallOne" got it.
> 
> ...



I can understand that. 

Sometimes the harm reduction approach is most realistic. *We can't live in a world without danger. Danger will always exist. We can however live our lives in such a way as to do those dangerous things less dangerously. *

Hey, I do things that put the wild flock at my work at risk everyday. I also give them access to great food and the occasional toe untangling from hair or string. I don't intentionally put them in harms way but I feed them where they can get hit by a car. They know about the cars though. And besides, the sidewalk has just as many dogs! I like to let the pigeons have choice in the matter. If they wanna be a lil reckless. who am I to stop them? For me, the benefits far outweigh the risk and losses. 


Jeremie


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

thank you Jeremie!


----------

